# Here we go again!!



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ohio River coming up to 52ft at Greenup Dam!! The Ohio River is the great tropical storm drain again!!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

You beat me to the warning. I just saw that silliness. There goes my plans.

On the bright side,, maybe that will wake the fish up.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The bright side is that the Saugers will be biting up the tribs. Get with Fishercreek Rick. He's the expert on high water Saugers, I just fool with the bass, high water Saugers are on the Ky side


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"The bright side is that the Saugers will be biting up the tribs."


I like the way you think!
I'd love to read some 'TRIB' reports,,,,,,
Rainy day stuff,,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03216070

Says the river temp has dropped to 74F @ Ironton

It looks like the crest will be rolling through Huntington today.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Water is still to warm for the sauger should be better around first of November


----------



## 614ahb33 (Nov 19, 2013)

How is the water looking for Friday is there any striper being caught I'm trying to make a trip down there Friday morning or when is the best time to catch stripers


----------

